# Indramat Rexroth ECODRIVE03.3-100 FGP3.0RVS und Hydraulik



## Draco Malfoy (16 März 2014)

Hallo Forum!

Da mir hier schon mehrfach zielführende Tipps gegeben wurden, hier noch mal so ne aktuelle Fragestellung, damit ich nicht lange raten muss:
(Der eine oder andere Schlaufuchs hier kennt sich ja bestimmt etwas tiefer mit den Ecodrives und IndraDrives und anderem Bosch Gedöns aus!)

Wie kann ich in der Kommunkationsphase 4 (d.h. ohne die Betriebsfreigabe runterzunehmen) die Lagedaten- oder Geschwindigkeitsdaten-Polarität umkehren ? Ich komme derzeit zu dem Schluss, daß es nicht geht, aber vielleicht kann mich da jemand eines besseren belehren. Der Hintergrund dazu steht in der Betreffszeile (Hydraulisches Getriebe und Datenerfassungsversuch direkt an der Last).

Danke vielmals,

Gruß Draco


----------



## gerribaldi (16 März 2014)

Hallo!

Das geht, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, nicht. Das mechanische Getriebe kann man in Phase 4 drehen, lagebezogene Daten nicht. Bsp: S-0-0055 "Lage Polaritäten" -> können nur in Phase 2 geändert werden. 
Allerdings weist Dich Indraworks oder Syntop darauf hin, wenn für eine Parameteränderung eine Phasenumschaltung nötig ist. 

Wenn Du in Syntop/Indraworks einen rechtsklick auf den Parameter machst, bekommst Du angezeigt, wie der Parameter wirklich heist (also, P-0-xxxx) und auch die Möglichkeit, direkt die Hilfe zu dem Parameter angezeigt zu bekommen. Da steht dann auch dabei, wann dieser änderbar ist.

gruß
gerribaldi


----------



## Draco Malfoy (16 März 2014)

Moin. Jo, des habe ich ja quasi schon rausgefunden. Das Problem ist: Antrieb fährt vor, und positioniert über Hydraulik ein Bauteil. Im nächsten Moment muss er aber wieder zurück fahren, um neues Bauteil zu greifen. Dabei darf der Antrieb nicht links drehen, weil das ist ja ne hydraulische Pumpe. Das wird über Ventile gemacht. Aber Ecodrive und wahrscheinlich auch IndraDrive versteht nicht, daß es diese Ventile gibt. Und das Problem versuche ich gerade zu lösen.


----------



## gerribaldi (17 März 2014)

Ich würde das über die vorgelagerte Steuerung realisieren. Dort kannst Du ja eigentlich alles so einstellen wie du es haben willst. Und da kannst Du dann auch dem Antrieb sagen, was er wie zu machen hat.

Falls Du keine vorgelagerte Steuerung hast, kannst Du ja probieren das ganze per interner VKL lösen.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (17 März 2014)

gerribaldi schrieb:


> Ich würde das über die vorgelagerte Steuerung realisieren. Dort kannst Du ja eigentlich alles so einstellen wie du es haben willst. Und da kannst Du dann auch dem Antrieb sagen, was er wie zu machen hat.



Weiß gerade nicht so ganz, was Du meinst. Es ist ja eben NICHT steuerbar, weder von extern noch von intern. Die vorgelagerte Steuerung is ne S7-1511, die kann alles oder fast alles. Aber ich kann mit dieser Steuerung KEINE schreibgeschützten Parameter im Antrieb ändern (ja, die Lagepolaritätenparameter sind alle schreibgeschützt und verblockt, und dürfen eigentlich nur während der Inbetriebnahme geändert werden). Wenn Du meinst, daß das geht - dann schreib doch bitte, in welcher Betriebsart ich den Antrieb dann verfahren soll und was ihm die Steuerung übergeben muss. Würde mich sehr efreuen, wenn das in das dann in der Tat lösbar wäre.


----------



## gerribaldi (17 März 2014)

Du musst auch keine schreibgeschützten Parameter ändern. Du kannst die Drehrichtung auch per Bit umdrehen. 
Wir hatten das umgefähr so gelöst:
Bits werden in der SPS beschrieben, Daten an VKL in der PPC übergeben (per Bus), PPC gibt Daten an Antrieb weiter.

Wir hatten die Betriebsart "Freilauf" dazu verwendet. Allerdings handelt es sich immer nur um einen Antrieb.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (17 März 2014)

gerribaldi schrieb:


> Du musst auch keine schreibgeschützten Parameter ändern. Du kannst die Drehrichtung auch per Bit umdrehen.
> Wir hatten das umgefähr so gelöst:
> Bits werden in der SPS beschrieben, Daten an VKL in der PPC übergeben (per Bus), PPC gibt Daten an Antrieb weiter. Wir hatten die Betriebsart "Freilauf" dazu verwendet. Allerdings handelt es sich immer nur um einen Antrieb.


Erläutere das bitte nochmal detaillierter, wenn es geht. Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was Du meinst. Ecodrive 03 hat keine Betriebsart die "Freilauf" heißt, und ich muss nicht einfach die Drehrichtung ändern, sondern die Drehrichtung hinter dem Regler im Antrieb ändern. Und was für Dinger sind VKL und PPC ?


----------



## gerribaldi (17 März 2014)

VKL = Verknüpfungslogik = interne, kleine SPS
PPC = vorgelagerter "Kontroller", der mehr als einen Antrieb ansteuern kann.
Beides kommt bei IndraDrive zum Einsatz. Wie das bei Ecodrive ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Zu meinem Verständnis (bitte korrigieren wenn falsch):
Der Ecodrive treibt eine hydraulische Pumpe an. Deswegen gibt es nur eine Drehrichtung, z.B. rechts. Die eigentliche Positionierung der Teile wird über diverse Ventile realisiert, welche von der SPS gesteurt werden. Wenn dem nicht so ist, was genau wird von welcher Baugruppe gesteuert?


----------



## Draco Malfoy (17 März 2014)

Prinzipiell richtig. Mit einigen Ergänzungen:
- Positionieren an sich sollte wenn möglich vom Antrieb gemacht werden - wegen Anfahr-und-Abbremsrampen;
- Die SPS würde hier nur die Ventile passend schalten und Zielposi / Velocity vorgeben;
- Geber sitzt an der Last und kommuniziert über EnDat direkt mit dem Antrieb. Steuerung kriegt die Lagedaten nur mittelbar über Bus vom Antrieb.
- Ecodrive hat keine interne SPS. Deswegen kenn ich wahrscheinlich auch diese Bezeichnung nicht.


----------



## gerribaldi (17 März 2014)

Ecodrive direkt kenn ich jetzt leider nicht. Bei uns ist nur IndraDrive im Einsatz. 
Bei Indradrive kann man das ganze wie gesagt mir Freilauf und Festdrehzahlen realisieren (Drehzahl 1 ist vorwärts, Drehzahl 2 ist rückwärts). Die Drehrichtung wurde einfach per minus vor der Zahl geändert. 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Unterschiede so groß sind zwischen Ecodrive und IndraDrive....


----------



## Knaller (29 März 2014)

Also wenn sich das um eine Neuanlage handelt ist die Wahl von ECO Drive schlecht, gibt es nur noch über den Service .  Bei hydraulischen Systemen ist das nicht einfach zufahren   Bei indradrive könnte das die interne SPS.  Gibt es funktionsbausteine.  Bei Eco kenne ich so spontan keine Lösung.   Nur Geschwindigkeitsregelung  positionregler in der SPS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knaller (29 März 2014)

@ Gettoblaster.   
Indradrive kann alles was der ECO Drive könnte und mehr.   Die alten Betreibsarten gibt es immer noch.   SPS und Sicherheitstechnik ist mehr.  Die synchronbetriebsarten sind erweitert sowie die leitachsanwendungen. Real oder virtuell   Plus kurvenscheiben


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draco Malfoy (30 März 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Also wenn sich das um eine Neuanlage handelt


Nein. Retrofit, und EcoDrive + entsprechender Geber liegen gerade gerum.


> Bei  Eco kenne ich so spontan keine Lösung.   Nur Geschwindigkeitsregelung   positionregler in der SPS


Wie soll das gehen ? Bei Geschwindigkeitsregelung merkt er sich ja auch das Vorzeichen der Geschwindigkeit, und nicht nur den Betrag, und löst Alarm aus. Den Alarm kann man zwar wie ich gesehen habe, angeblich abschalten, aber was passiert dann mit dem Antrieb ? Fährt er dann überhaupt geregelt ? Wohl eher nein.


----------



## Knaller (30 März 2014)

Moin 

Mit der Ausrüstung bleibt Dir keine andere Wahl als den Lageregler in der SPS zumachen. Hol den Istwert von Geber 2 über den Bus.  Die Ansteuerung dann als Geschwindigkeitssollwert

alle Systeme arbeiten mit einer festen Zuordnung der mechanik


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (30 März 2014)

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann hast du ein Wegevetil (5/2 oder 5/3) für die Richtung und ein Stromregelventil (0-10V) für die Geschwindigkeit.
Für eine "normale" Lageregelung ist diese Anordnung kaum brauchbar.
Am einfachsten ist es ein Positionsfenster zu definieren und beim Erreichen der Position zu stoppen.
Die Geschwindigkeit reduzierst einfach vorher mit einer Rampenfunktion (Weg oder zeitabhängig).
Also im Prizip kein geregelter Betrieb sondern ein gesteuerter Betrieb.
Ich würd das über die PLC realisieren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Draco Malfoy (30 März 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Mit der Ausrüstung bleibt Dir keine andere Wahl als den Lageregler in der SPS zumachen. Hol den Istwert von Geber 2 über den Bus.  Die Ansteuerung dann als Geschwindigkeitssollwert


Das geht ja eben nicht. Die Pumpe darf nur rechts drehen. Wenn ich ihr also einen negativen Geschwindigkeitssollwert vorgebe, dann dreht ECODrive den Motor nach Links, und wenn ich ihm eine Rechtsdrehung verordne, dann kotzt er weil die Werte vom Geber sinken anstatt zu steigen. Ich hab's doch oben geschrieben, es wird sowohl die Ist-Geschwindigkeit als auch deren Vorzeichen ausgewertet im Antrieb. Der ECODRIVE prüft damit ob der Antrieb womöglich verpolt ist und gleicht den Schlupf aus. Auch in der Geschwindigkeitsregelung.


----------



## Knaller (30 März 2014)

Moin

Also da bist du auf einem falschen Weg. Du must in der SPS einen Lageregler bauen ( gibt es als Beispiele im Netz)  Dieser Lageregler gibt einen Geschwindigkeitssollwert aus. Mit diesem Sollwert läßt du den Antrieb drehen.  Aber Achtung der Ausgang des Lagereglers (also Geschwindigkeits sollwert) muß beim schalten der Ventile gedreht werden, damit der Antrieb weiter in die richtige Richtung dreht. 

Wenn der Antrieb auf Geschwindigkeitsregelung steht wird keine Lage mehr im Antrieb ausgewertet.  Die Parameter sollten auf Rotatorisch stehen sonst geht es nicht.

Gruß Herbert

Am Antrieb kommt immer das gleiche Vorzeichen an.     Den Istwert des 2ten Gebers ( an der Mechanik)  kannst du als S-0-0053 auf dem Antrieb auslesen. Der Inhalt des Parameters wird immer aktuallisert auch wenn er nicht benutzt wird.  Er muß nur programmiert sein.


----------



## Blockmove (30 März 2014)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Das geht ja eben nicht. Die Pumpe darf nur rechts drehen.



Und wo sitzt das Messsystem?


----------



## Draco Malfoy (30 März 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Also da bist du auf einem falschen Weg. Du must in der SPS einen Lageregler bauen ( gibt es als Beispiele im Netz)  Dieser Lageregler gibt einen Geschwindigkeitssollwert aus. Mit diesem Sollwert läßt du den Antrieb drehen.  Aber Achtung der Ausgang des Lagereglers (also Geschwindigkeits sollwert) muß beim schalten der Ventile gedreht werden, damit der Antrieb weiter in die richtige Richtung


Du begreifst es nicht - oder, möglicherweise, ich begreife es nicht, oder ich bin nicht mehr klar bei Sinnen, nach dem langen Nachdenken. Was auch nicht unmöglich ist.
Das Vorzeichen der Istgeschwindigkeit wird in dem Antrieb erfasst und in der Geschwindigkeitsregelung ausgewertet ! Er guckt nicht nur, daß sich die Achse dreht, sondern auch wohin sie sich dreht ! Sprich, wenn mein 5/3 Wege Ventif auf Rechtsfahrt steht, ist alles OK, aber sobald es geschaltet ist, und die Rückfahrt einleitet, divergiert die Differenz der Istgeschwindigkeit aus dem Geber und der vorgegebenen Sollgeschwindigkeit wegen des falschen Vorzeichens !! Und dann müsste der Antrieb sofort abschalten. Wie soll er denn sonst reagieren, wenn die Istgeschwindigkeit ein komplementäres Verhalten zu der Sollgeschwindigkeit aufweist ? Und das wird immer und immer und immer und auch unabhängig zur möglichen Gebersinninvertierung passieren, entweder auf Hinweg oder eben auf dem Rückweg ! Denn auch in der Geschwindigkeitsregelung fährt er mit dem Geber !! Woher soll er sich sonst die Istgeschwindigkeit zur Regelung holen ?? Guck dir doch bitte im Listenhandbuch oder in der Firmwarebeschreibung  die Verschaltung vom Geschwindigkeitsregler nach! Dort gibt es entweder Geber 1 oder Geber 2 je nach Mischfaktorverhältnis. Geber 1 ist physikalisch nicht vorhanden ! Folglich Mischfaktorverhältnis =100% und er regelt die V nach dem Geber 2.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (30 März 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und wo sitzt das Messsystem?


An der Last natürlich.


----------



## MSB (30 März 2014)

Ist doch dann eigentlich ganz einfach:
Du brauchst *2* Geber, oder einen vernünftigen "dümmeren" Umrichter.

Wobei der für den Ecodrive maßgebliche Geber dann auf dem Motor der Pumpe sitzt,
und der 2te Geber dann über (oder auch nicht, da direkt) den Ecodrive nur zur Steuerung durchgeschleift (sprich der Ecodrive nur eine Zählerkarte ist) wird,
womit du dann machen kannst was dir beliebt.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (30 März 2014)

@MSB: logisch, den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. Aber der Motor ist eine Asynchronmaschine mit Lüfterrad. Und auf der anderen Seite sitzt eine Schrägscheibenpumpe. Wo sollte ich da den Geber anbringen ?


----------



## MSB (31 März 2014)

Naja, sollte an der Lüfterradseite mit einem vernünftigen Hufschmied eigentlich kein allzu großes Problem darstellen.

Wobei du dann, ziemlich sicher, noch eine Zählerkarte in der S7 benötigst, 
weil der Geber 1 wohl scheinbar nur ein vermutlich schwer(er) einzeln erhätlicher Resolvertyp sein darf.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (31 März 2014)

Oder ich kaufe mir gleich einen teuren busfähigen Geber mit Direktanbindung an die SPS. Scheint alles darauf hinauszulaufen. Wieso kann ich den Antrieb eigentlich nich in Momentenregelung betreiben ? Laut dem Handbuch soll es angeblich mit funktionierender Führungskommunikation nicht möglich sein. Stellt sich die ewige Frage, warum eigentlich ?


----------



## Knaller (31 März 2014)

Moin
Wird dieses Retrofit an einer bestehen Mechanik durchgeführt ?
Also so wird das nix.  Die Beschreibung der verfügbaren Hardware ist mangelhaft. Ich versuche das jetzt mal auf zulisten:
1. ECO Drive Verstärker mit Profibus 
2. Pumpenantrieb    Asynchronmotor     mit Geber    Bei ECO Drive muss sein
3 Axialkolbenpumpe   Frage Verstellbar ?
4 5/3 Wegeventil zur Umschaltung Vor Rücklauf  am Zylinder
5 Messgeber am Zylinder   Dieser Geber wird am ECO Drive angeschlossen

Wenn  das die Kompneten sind dann wird das mit der Lageregelung im Antrieb  nix.   Der Antrieb braucht eine feste Zuorodnung der Mechanik. Bei der  Umschaltung über Ventile wird wird dies gestört.
Wäre so als wollte man mit dem Rückwärtsgang Vorwärtsfahren

Daher der Lösungsansatz

Der Antrieb wird auf Geschwindigkeitsregelung geschaltet.    ( Vergleichbar mit +- 10Volt)
Die Steuerung holt sich über den Profibus den Positionsistwert  des Gebers am Zylinder über den Regler ab.  Parameter S-0-0053
In  der Steuerung wird ein Lageregler programmiert. Dieser gibt das als  Geschwindigkeitssollwert aus.   Beim schalten der Ventile muß das  Vorzeichen negiert werden, weil die mechanische Zuordnung auch negiert  wird.  Heißt es bleibt ein Sollwert mit gleichem Vorzeichen am Antrieb 

Nun das Thema Momentenregelung
Momentenregelung  braucht immer eine Rückführung von Kräften auf die Regelung.  Sprich  Kraftmessdose  Diese wird in den Regler zurückgeführt und wirkt auf den  Stromregler ein. 
Über Feldbuse eine Kraftregelung auf zubauen scheitert normalerweise an der Zykluszeit.  Daher wird das Drehmoment gesteuert.
Eine Kraftregelung ist nur dann sauber möglich wenn das im Regler passiert.
Hier gibt es verschiedene Lösungsansätze.
1.  Der  Kraftmesswert wird über einen Geschwindigkeitsregler mit PID  Regelung ->Stromregler geführt.  nur Überwachung und Begrenzung der  Geschwindigkeit möglich.
2 Der Kraftmesswert wird über einen  Lageregler mit PID -> Geschwindigkeitsregler -> Stromregler  geführt. komplette Überwachung der Bewegung möglich 


Gruß Herbert


----------



## Draco Malfoy (31 März 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> Wird dieses Retrofit an einer bestehen Mechanik durchgeführt ?
> Also so wird das nix.  Die Beschreibung der verfügbaren Hardware ist mangelhaft. Ich versuche das jetzt mal auf zulisten:
> 1. ECO Drive Verstärker mit Profibus
> ...


Hallo Herbert!

Danke für deine Mühe! Ja, die Beschreibung ist nicht so ganz vollständig. 
Also, es gibt:
1.Ecodrive -100-03.3 FW7 FGP 3 - So heißt er glaube ich vollständig.
2. Asynchronantrieb OHNE GEBER, OHNE. Wie oben steht, wo soll ich dort nen Geber verbauen, es ist ein Pumpenmotor mit Lüfterrad. Und Ecodrive kann das - ist auch so in der FW Beschreibung spezifiziert. Geber 2 als alleinigen Regelungsgeber setzen, Mischfaktorverhältnis - 100%. Läuft.
3. Axialkolbenpumpe, Antwort - unverstellbar.
4. 5/3 Wege Ventil zur Umschaltung Vorlauf-Rücklauf.
5. Alleiniger Regelungsgeber an der Last (Seilzuggeber bzw. EnDat Geber mit Seilzugmechanik).

Weiteres - ich will überhaupt keine Lageregelung im Antrieb, wenn das nicht geht. Mir würde eine Geschwindigkeitsregelung oder sogar Drehmomentregelung möglicherweise schon ausreichen (um weiter mit dem von Dir erwähnten Ansatz zu verfahren). Aber, aus oben dargelegten Gründen (lies meinen Beitrag zur Divergenz bitte durch) wird mit dem Ecodrive nichts funktionieren, was einen über den Geber geschlossenen Regelkreis enthält. Und zu der Momentenregelung steht im Handbuch, daß die angeblich nur im Analogbetrieb funktionieren würde. Wobei mir nicht einleuchtet warum ?? Wo ich doch Momentenregelung im DriveTop als Betriebsart auswählen kann.


----------



## Knaller (31 März 2014)

Moin

Also der Eco Drive kann keinen Geberlosen Betrieb. Am Motor  muß ein Geber sein. Das mit dem 2ten Geber ist etwas anderes.   Der ECO  DRive arbeite nur im Stromregelungsverfahren das heißt der Motor wird  bestrom und aus der Reaktion des Gebers wird der Geschwindigkeits und  der Stromregler geregelt und obendrüber kann noch der Lageregler kommen.
Das  mit dem 2ten Geber als Regelungsgeber bezieht sich auf die  Positionsregelung und oder Geschwindigekeitsregelung. Der Mischfaktor  erlaubt es die Geschwindigkeit zwischen den Motorgeber und Geber 2 zu  mixen.  Bei Lageregelung kann dann Schwingungen vermieden werden.   (Walzenvorschübe usw.)   Siehe Beschreibung FGP03  Seite 292  oder  Kapitel 9-58  Dokunr:28665602

Der Mischfaktor könnte bei diesem  Seilzuggeber zum einsatz kommen.  Meine Erfahrung zeigt  schwingungsneigungen wenns dynamisch werden soll.

Bei Indradrive ist das vieles da zu gekommen.

Schau mal in das Dokument Technologie Bausteine   Productivity agent

http://www.boschrexroth.com/borexmv...=10090&edition_id=1110940&document_id=1110939


----------



## Draco Malfoy (1 April 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Also der Eco Drive kann keinen Geberlosen Betrieb. Am Motor  muß ein Geber sein. Das mit dem 2ten Geber ist etwas anderes.   Der ECO  DRive arbeite nur im Stromregelungsverfahren das heißt der Motor wird  bestrom und aus der Reaktion des Gebers ... <...>



Hallo Herbert!

Kann er das nicht, meinste ? Und ob er das kann. Also nicht geberlosen Betrieb, sondern Betrieb von Asynchronmotoren nur mit dem Anlagengeber, in der Terminologie von Bosch Rexroth.
Verzeih mir, daß ich jetzt erst zurückschreibe, hatte viel um die Ohren. Aber, das was Du schreibst, ist leider Schwachsinn, oder wir haben sehr wesentliche Diskrepanzen in dem Inhalt der zugrundeliegenden Projektierungsdokumentation.
Ich beziehe mich auf das Dokument mit der Nummer 28665502, Firmwarebeschreibung FGP aus dem Rexroth Medienverzeichnis. Dort steht auf der Seite 248 folgenes - siehe Anhang.
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 28665602 248.pdf

Zusätzlich nochmal die Seiten 250 und 251, da steht auch ne Menge dazu. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 28665602 251.pdf
Anhang anzeigen 28665602 250.pdf


----------



## Knaller (1 April 2014)

Moin

So hab ich es nicht behauptet.  Der ECO Drive kann Asychronmaschinen mit angebautem Geber.   Die 2AD Antrieb; MAF; MAD das sind alles Asychronmaschinen.

Was  Du wollest ist nur ein Geber an der Mechanik    Es werden dann 2 Geber  einer  am Motor und einer an der Mechanik gebraucht.  Jeder mir bekannter  Antriebsregler mit Stromregelverfahren braucht einen Geber. 
Beim FXC  Verfahren im Indradrive ist es anders, es wird eine Frequenz auf dem Strom eingeprägt.  Durch Rückwirkungen des drehenden Magnetfeldes kann man auch was  erkennen. Reicht aber nur für grobes Positionieren.

Gruß Herbert


----------



## Draco Malfoy (1 April 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> So hab ich es nicht behauptet.  Der ECO Drive kann Asychronmaschinen mit angebautem Geber.   Die 2AD Antrieb; MAF; MAD das sind alles Asychronmaschinen.
> 
> ...


Herbert, Du hast mich jetzt wieder völlig verkehrt verstanden, oder liest das leider nicht, was ich Dir schreibe.
Gucken wir doch auf die Seite 248, für Dich habe ich die extra gepostet oben. Dort steht:



> Die Festlegung der Geberschnittstelle des *Motorgebers* erfolgt mit dem
> Parameter P-0-0074, Geber-Typ 1.


Weiter im Text folgt eine Tabelle für den *Motorgeber*, wo die Auswahlmöglichkeiten gegeben sind, u.A. :


> Wert in P-0-0074 | 0 | Geber nicht vorhanden (nur bei rotativem Asynchronmotor)


Weiter lesen wir am Ende der Seite:


> Der Motorgeber ist nur dann nicht erforderlich, wenn mit lastseitigem Motorgeber gearbeitet wird. Dies ist nur bei rotativen Asynchronmotoren (P-0-4014, Motorart = "2" oder "6") möglich. In diesem Fall ist der externe Geber der alleinige Regelungsgeber. (siehe Kapitel: "Optionaler Geber")


Weiter lesen wir auf der Seite 249:


> Zusätzlich kann die Geschwindigkeitsregelung ganz oder teilweise mit dem Geschwindigkeitsistwert-Signal dieses Meßsystems durchgeführt werden.


Den Motorgeber braucht er nur, um sich die Kommutierung der Rotorlage für die Synchronmaschinen zu holen. Beim Asynchronmotor ist aber nichts zu kommutieren, daher kann hier auf den externen Anlagenbegeber ausgewichen werden. Lies doch bitte die verdammten 3 Blätter die ich oben gepostet habe, es ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt. Oder erklär mir bitte, wo ich wieder im Unrecht liege. Wenn es so sein sollte, dann tut es mir Leid für meine Worte.

Beste Grüße,

Draco Malfoy.


----------



## MSB (1 April 2014)

Das ist doch vollkommen egal, dein erstes und einziges Problem:
Das drehen der Pumpe, noch die Drehzahl der Pumpe, und schon gar nicht die Drehrichtung der Pumpe,
haben mit deiner Mechanik auch nur das geringste zu tun, allenfalls indirekt und mit jeder Masse Kennlinien versehen.

Die Variante mag ja möglich sein, wenn der Geber an der Getriebewelle sitzt, oder aber als Glasmaßstab an der Mechanik bei Spindel oder allgemein Linearantrieben,
aber doch keinesfalls bei einem derartigen Hydraulischen System, wo das drehen der Motors nichts mit der Mechanik zu tun hat.

Daraus folgt also dann: Dein Mechanikgeber ist als Motorgeber ungeeignet.


----------



## Knaller (1 April 2014)

Moin

Da liegst du falsch.  Es geht nur mit dem Geber am Motor
Ich kann Dir gerne den Kontak zur Entwicklermanschaft erstellen.
Der Antrieb kann es nicht defenitiv nicht. Es muß eine eindeutige mechanische Kopplung geben. Das der Geber an einem Getriebeausgang sitzen kann ist möglich, aber nicht so wie Du es willst.

Beim Hydraulischen System wird es nicht funktionieren    Das habe ich selber versucht.     Ich nehme seit Jahren Hydraulische Systeme mit Servoantrieben  inbetrieb   Es geht bis zu 400bar.
Schau mal auf dieser Seite nach.  www.mae-goetzen.de

Gruß Herbert


----------



## Draco Malfoy (1 April 2014)

@MSB: Recht hast Du, im Grunde. Es ist jedoch so, daß auch die Hydraulik ein bestimmtes Übersetzungsverhältnis hat, und bei einer Schrägscheibenpumpe ist es sogar relativ starr.
Die Frage ist nur, was schlägst Du vor ? Ich würde gerne irgendwie die Betriebsart Momentenregelung nutzen. Die Doku schreibt mir dazu sinnigerwiese folgendes:


> Bei der FGP Firmware ist dies nur in Verbindung mit Analogbetrieb möglich.


Aber was soll der Quatsch, ich kann doch die Drehmomentregelung anwählen als Betriebsart im Ecodrive (Im DriveTop). Bricht er dann die Führungskommunikation ab, oder fährt den Antrieb nicht mehr, solange das Buskabel dran ist, oder was passiert denn dann ?



Knaller schrieb:


> Da liegst du falsch.  Es geht nur mit dem Geber am Motor
> Der Antrieb kann es nicht defenitiv nicht. Es muß eine eindeutige  mechanische Kopplung geben. Das der Geber an einem Getriebeausgang  sitzen kann ist möglich, aber nicht so wie Du es willst.


Nun ja, Hydraulik ist auch ein Getriebe, deswegen ist die Definition hier sehr schwammig. Gut möglich, daß es nicht funktioniert. Deswegen gibt es ja diesen ganzen Thread hier und meine zahlreichen Fragen. 
Aber was tun ? Ich kann keinen Geber an der Motorwelle im Antrieb anbringen. Das geht physikalisch nicht. Oder jedenfalls nicht mit vertretbarem Aufwand. Besser vielleicht gleich den ganzen Antrieb austauschen.


> Ich kann Dir gerne den Kontak zur Entwicklermanschaft erstellen.


Dafür würde ich mich bedaken! Vielleicht wissen die dann auch, wieso ich keine Momentenregelung mit Führungskommunikation machen können soll, gemäß der Doku.

P.S. Die Seite sieht nice aus. Wenn ich mal so fragen darf - Du bist der Geschäftsführer von dem Laden ?


----------



## Knaller (1 April 2014)

Moin

Du kannst die Betriebsart auf Momentenregelung einstellen.   In der Führungskomunikation den Frei Konfigurierbare Mod anwählen  Du must dann die Parameter P-0-4077  , S-0-0080 drin haben
Das von der Steuerung vorgegebene Drehmoment wird am Ausgang hingestellt.  Was der Motor dann macht kommt auf das mechanische Gegenmoment an.  Es können alle Betriebsarten vorgewählt werden.

Es ist aber auch möglich Die Bits für Freigabe usw. über Profibus  und den Sollwert über den Analogeingang.

Gruß Herbert


----------



## Draco Malfoy (1 April 2014)

@Herbert: geht das ? Das wäre ja quasi die Hälfte der Problemlösung, oder auch ganze Problemlösung womöglich. Ich kenne ja mehr oder weniger die Lastkurve der Presse. Somit könnte die Steuerung, wenn sie flink genug ist, einfach mit einer sinnvoll programmierten Momentenkurve fahren und an der richtigen Position das Ventil "nullschalten". Das 5/3 Wege Ventil besitzt ja eine Mittelstellung, wo das Öl einfach in die Vanne zurückfließt und die Kolben gesperrt werden. Und die S7-1511 müsste das eigentlich schaffen. D.h. ich würde das Parameter S-0-0080 "Drehmomentkraftsollwert" dann direkt über Bus schreiben und der wird dann sofort im Antrieb übernommen ? Und der Lageistwert vom Geber 2 wird dabei einfach an den Ausgang weitergereicht, sodass ich ihn über den Bus abholen kann ?


----------



## Knaller (1 April 2014)

Moin
Ja das geht. ZYkluszeit bei ECODrive 2ms für Sollwertdurchlauf  von Profibus in den Stromregler
Aber  das mit dem Drehmoment ist eine Heisse Nummer   Du hast keine genaue  Kontrolle.  Durch Änderung der Leckage, Temperatur usw. verhält sich das  System unterschiedlich. 
Ich bin jetzt seit ca. 10 Jahren im Thema  Servohydraulik unterwegs. Bei einer Presse sind die  Sicherheitsreichlinie sehr hoch  Da hier ein Rerotfit gemacht wird, ist  eine neue Sicherheits und Risikoanalyse notwendig. Hier wird die  Antriebstechnik entscheidend geändert.   Die BG Köln ist da sehr  pingelig. Was für eine Art von Presse ist das ??
Bei einigen Nutzern  von Servohydraulik auf  Servoantriebstechnik gabs schon sehr heftige  Diskussionen.   Wir haben da schon Sicherheitstechnik drin mit  sicherreduzierter Geschwindigkeit usw. 
Also sei vorsichtig


----------



## Draco Malfoy (1 April 2014)

Daß es geht, freut mich einerseits zu hören. Ist mir jedenfalls lieber, als wenn ich jetzt nen neuen Umrichter einkaufen müsste.
Aber ich will doch im Grunde nur eine mehr oder weniger grobe Positionierung der Mechanik erreichen. Bisher ist die Maschine ja mit Schützen und Endschaltern gelaufen. Und die Mechanik fährt eigentlich noch recht langsam. Die Presse darf außerdem auch ein Bisschen überschneiden, nur nicht so, daß das Werkzeug komplett kaputt gedrückt wird.

Wegen Sicherheitstechnik - nun ja, es ist genau genommen eine Stanze und keine Presse, wobei darauf ausschließlich nichtmetallische Bauteile gepresst werden. Also z.B. Gummidichtungen. Laut dem Sicherheitstyp von Siemens reicht hier einfach die korrekte Anwendung der DIN ISO 13849 und eine entsprechende Risikoanalyse (weil das keine Stahlstanze ist, sonst wäre das eine "gefährliche Maschine"). Abnahme durch die BG sei nicht erforderlich. Ich habe jetzt eine Sick LS M4000 Advanced drin vorgesehen, und dazu die 3SK1 Advancend / Modular Sicherheitsrelais Serie von Siemens. Die Stillsetzung im Notfall ist sogar dreifach redundant abgesichert: Die Ventile fallen ab, das Netzteinspeisungsschütz und der E-Stop Eingang vom ECDODRIVE wird unterbrochen. Jeweils über einen separaten Ausgang der 3SK1.


----------



## Knaller (2 April 2014)

Der Estop ist unsicher, da er nur Software mäßig abgefragt wird. Ausschalten des Antriebes gilt als unsicher, da der Antrieb keine stillsetzung
 über ein bremsensystem hat. Motor kann drehen durch anstehendem Öldruck   Das einzige was als bewährtes Bauteil gilt ist das Ventil in der entsprechenden Ausführung 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knaller (2 April 2014)

Maschinenrichtline vergessen.  Dann die Frage unter welcher c norm fällt die kistr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draco Malfoy (2 April 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Maschinenrichtline vergessen.  Dann die Frage unter welcher c norm fällt die kistr
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wegen Normung - ich zitiere mal aus ner Mail von einem Siemens Typen:


> Gemäß DIN EN 693 (Werkzeugmaschinen –Sicherheit –Hydraulische Pressen) ist unter der Anwendungsbereich dieser Norm unter 1.2 beschrieben, dass:-          diese  Norm auch für  Pressen gilt ,  deren  ursprünglicher  Verwendungszweck  die  Kaltbearbeitung  von Metall ist
> -          und die in gleicher Weise für die Bearbeitung von anderem Material (wie Pappe, Kunststoff, Gummi oder Leder) und Metallpulver eingesetzt werden sollen.
> D.h. hier stellt sich die Frage, ob die Stanze/ Presse ursprünglich für Metall konstruiert war und in welcher Form sie weiterverwendet wird. Wäre sie also immer nur für das Stanzen / Pressen anderer Materialien als Metall gedacht, käme die EN 693 nicht unbedingt zur Anwendung. Hier würden sie sich dann auf die EN ISO 13849-1 beziehen können. Die Notwendigkeit einer Abnahme wäre mir dann nicht bekannt.


Ausgehend vom obigen fällt die dann entweder unter keine spezielle C-Norm, oder ? Die Presse wurde zum Stanzen von Leder und Kunststoff konzipiert soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Knaller (2 April 2014)

Da hier Leder verarbeitet wird, liegt die Vermutung einer handbedienten Maschine nahe.  Heist zyklisch greift ein Mensch in die Maschine.   Jetzt wird es etwas schwammig.   Die BG geht bei mehr als 4 mal pro Schicht mit Eingriff von Hand von zyklisch aus.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (2 April 2014)

Ob nun die C-Norm zum Einsatz kommt oder nicht, hilft dir wenig.
Du wirst auf einen ähnlichen notwendigen Performance Level (PLe ?) kommen.
Mit einem simplen Wegeventil wirst du da nicht weit kommen.
Hier wirst um einen Sicherheitsblock kaum herumkommen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Draco Malfoy (2 April 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mit einem simplen Wegeventil wirst du da nicht weit kommen.
> Hier wirst um einen Sicherheitsblock kaum herumkommen.


@Dieter: Level 4, möglich. Die Frage ist, inwiefern kann ich vom vorliegen eines Sicherheitsblocks oder eines "simplen Wegeventils" ausgehen ? Muss dieses Vieh bauartgeprüft sein ? Mir scheint, daß das derzeitige Ventil von dem Maschinenhersteller gebaut wurde. Es wird fließend geölt und hat ordentliche Federkräfte zum Rücksetzen in die Mittelstellung.


----------



## Blockmove (2 April 2014)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.parker.com/literature/Hydraulic%20Controls%20Europe/Catalogues/HY11-3235DE.pdf

Da findest du Informationen darüber, was aktuell in dem Bereich verbaut / gefordert wird


----------



## Draco Malfoy (2 April 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> http://www.parker.com/literature/Hydraulic%20Controls%20Europe/Catalogues/HY11-3235DE.pdf
> 
> Da findest du Informationen darüber, was aktuell in dem Bereich verbaut / gefordert wird


Eins wird mir dabei klar, bei der nächsten Pressen-Umrüstung werde ich einen gänzlich anderen Kostenvoranschlag schreiben. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, bleibt mir nur das nachträgliche einbauen eines zusätzlichen sicherheitsgerichteten Ventils oder eine Magnetbremse auf die Rotorwelle übrig ?


----------



## Blockmove (2 April 2014)

Welche zusätzlichen hydraulischen und / oder elektrischen Sicherheitselemente notwendig sind, lässt sich ohne Kenntnis der Anlage sicher nicht sagen.
Zusätzlich wirst du auch noch durch geeignete Massnahmen die max. Verfahrgeschwindigkeit begrenzen müssen ... Es sei denn du bist mit dem Lichtvorhang weit genug weg.
Wenn das bestehende Wegeventil Bestandteil einer Sicherheitsfunktion ist, wie bewertest du es?
Hast du irgendwelche sicherheitsrelevante Angaben?
Weisst du wielange es im Einsatz ist?


----------



## Draco Malfoy (12 April 2014)

Also meine momentane Analyse ergibt übrigens was anderes, als Performace Level "e". Schlaue Leute mögen mich korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege. 
Aber ich habe zum einem in der Unterscheidung zwischen "Gefahrenvermeidung möglich" und "Kaum möglich" die Variante "möglich" gewählt. Ja, möglich, indem der Bediener einfach seine Hände aus dem Stanzbereich zurückzieht wo sie sowieso nichts zu suchen haben. Weil es 1) eben überhaupt kein Normalfall ist, daß der Bediener im Stanzbereich seine Hände hält, denn zum Einlegen der Ware muss die Deichsel zurückgefahren sein, um überhaupt was einlegen zu können. In der Position kann er sich aber nicht verletzten. Und 2) zum Auslösen des Stanzvorgangs musss der Bediener den Gefahrenbereich verlassen und von dem Bedienpult Einlösung drücken. Dann fährt die Deichsel vor und es erfolgt eine Stanzung.

Zweitens, angenommen der Fehlerfall sei eingetreten und die Sperre der Ventile über das gelbe Modul hat versagt. In dem Fall würde sich die Deichsel ohne Antrieb unter der Last vielleicht zwar senken, aber sehr langsam. So hätte ich eigentlich Zeit den Gefahrbereich zu verlassen. Was anderes ist natürlich, wenn ich bereits eingequetscht bin und dann Not-Halt drücke, und dann auch noch die Ventile versagen. Aber ich weiß nicht, wie diese Situation sicherheitstechnisch zu bewerten ist, und ob das überhaupt reliatsisch ist, wenn dann müssen ja mehrere Fehler gleichzeitig vorliegen.


----------



## Knaller (12 April 2014)

Moin
Einfach annehmen der Bediener zieht die Hand weg, ist nicht.   Das einlegen sollte außerhalb der Stanze erfolgen, ist dies nicht der Fall ist Ple  an zusetzen  Den begriff Deichsel kann ich nicht zuordnen.  zwei Handbedienung. Zwingen vorgeschrieben  Da wiederholende Tätigkeit damit zyklisch   eine Bewegung der Stanze bei Versagen des Ventils ist nicht zulässig egal wie schnell. Hier sind zwei sicherbewährte Ventile ein zusetzen.   Bei dem begriff Sicherheitsventile gibt es zur Zeit eine Diskussion zwischen Hersteller und BG.    

Die Sicherheit des Systems muss zyklisch geprüft werden um schlafende Fehler zuerkennen. Der Geber an der Mechanik  muss auch schon sicher sein.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draco Malfoy (12 April 2014)

Knaller; schrieb:
			
		

> Den begriff Deichsel kann ich nicht zuordnen.


Mir scheint als verstehst Du den Maschinenaufbau noch nicht so ganz. Es ist eine Stanze mit verfahrbarem Querhaupt bzw. Deichsel. Die muss nach hinten wegfahren, damit du das Material überhaupt einlegen kannst. Anders kommst Du da kaum dran.
 Warum zwingend sichere Zweihandbedienung wo steht das ? Und was bringt mir eine sichere Wegerfassung wenn ich gar keine gelbe CPU habe ?
Das Einlegen erfolgt in einem Zustand, wo du dir nicht weh tun kannst. Wenn bei offener Deichsel der Tisch plötzlich hochfährt, dann bewegt sich halt deine Arbeitsfläche etwas nach oben und sonst passiert eig. nix. In dem Moment wo du von der abseits stehenden Bedieneinrichtung die Einlösung drückst, wird dann der Stanzbereich geschlossen (Deichsel fährt vor) und es wird gestanzt.

Also die C Norm für Pressen greift hier nicht, die Begründung dazu habe ich einem der bisherigen Beiträge geliefert (keine Stahlpresse).


----------



## Blockmove (12 April 2014)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Ja, möglich, indem der Bediener einfach seine Hände aus dem Stanzbereich zurückzieht wo sie sowieso nichts zu suchen haben.



Tolles Argument ... Damit kannst du vielleicht in Ost-Vietnam Maschinen bauen.

Also mir scheint als verstehst du die ISO 13849 noch nicht so ganz


----------



## Knaller (12 April 2014)

Moin
Ich denke es ist zeit für einen Sicherheitsfachmann. Ich würde mir die Bewertung der Maschine nicht zu trauen
Ich entnehme dem ganzen Thema das hier eine grundlegende Änderung an der Maschine vorgenommen wird.  Heist neue Sicherheits-  und Risikoanalyse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draco Malfoy (12 April 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Tolles Argument ... Damit kannst du vielleicht in Ost-Vietnam Maschinen bauen.
> 
> Also mir scheint als verstehst du die ISO 13849 noch nicht so ganz



Ich weiß es nicht, korrigiere mich doch, wenn ich falsch liege. Wie sollte ein Maschinenbediener gleichzeitig an zwei Orten sein, nämlich im Einlegebereich der Stanze und an der Einlöseeinrichtung ?
Aus meiner Sicht kommt er während einer normalen Arbeitsschicht nie in die Velegenheit, während des Verfahrvorganges in den Sicherheitsbereich zu greifen. Tut er das doch, dann ist es Fehlerfall, so wird die davor angebrachte Lichtschranke sofort auslösen. Es ist ungefähr so, als würde ich mit der Hand die Spindel einer laufenden Drehbank greifen. Das ist kein vorgesehener Betriebsablauf.

Weiteres, selbst wenn wir die Möglichkeit zur Vermeidung im Fehlerfall als nicht vorhanden einstufen, dann müsste man aber die Frage nach dem ständigen Aufenthalt in dem Gefahrenbereich mit "nein" beantworten. Ich wiederholte es zum x-ten mal, *es ist keine Gefährdung gegeben in der Position wo das Material und die Stanzmesser eingelegt werden. Es ist physikalisch nicht möglich, sich hierbei zu quetschen oder sonst noch irgendwie zu verletzten.* Die Deichsel wird so weit nach hinten (weg von dem Arbeitsbereich) zurückgefahren, daß man mit der Armlänge eines normalen Menschen (80cm) es nicht schafft, sie zu greifen. Folglich erflogt die Einlage des Materials im gefahrenfreien Bereich !! Das würde ich als eine inhärent sichere Maschinenkonstruktion bezeichnen.  .... Guck euch doch mal die Funktion einer Brückenstanze an.

P.S. :

1)Nein, es ist NICHT dasselbe, ob die Stanzbrücke runterfährt, oder zurückfährt. Ersteres tut sie nur im Stanzvorgang, und zweiteres tut sie zum Offenlegen der Einlagefläche. Dabei verfährt sie horizontal in der X-Ebene. Dafür gibt es einen separaten hydraulischen Antrieb.
2)  Es ist schon rein räumlich ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, daß ein  Maschinenbediener sich  im Pressbereich befindet und gleichzeitig aber  die Einlösung betätigt. Das  müssen wenn schon, dann zwei verschiendene  Leute sein. Sichere  Zweihandbedienung lässt sich hier einrichten. 
3)  Und die Forderung nach  sicherer Wegerfassung ist mir auch (in welchem auch immer Kontext) völlig  unverständlich. Zu welchem Geier  soll das gut sein ? Also ich meine  jetzt, neben den  sicherheitsgerichteten Ventilen, Türzuhaltungen, Lichtschranken & Co. ?


----------



## Draco Malfoy (12 April 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich denke es ist zeit für einen Sicherheitsfachmann. Ich würde mir die Bewertung der Maschine nicht zu trauen
> Ich entnehme dem ganzen Thema das hier eine grundlegende Änderung an der Maschine vorgenommen wird.  Heist neue Sicherheits-  und Risikoanalyse.



Du würdest sie Dir nicht zutrauen oder Du würdest sie mir nicht zutrauen ? Sicherheitsfachmann bin ich schon, und ich werde auch die Sicherheits- und Risikoanalyse erstellen. Vorwarnung:  feindselige, herablassende und sonstige gehässige Reaktionen, *sollten auf diese  Aussage jetzt welche kommen,* werden von mir möglicherweise nicht mehr innerhalb diplomatischer Grenzen  beantwortet. Ich will es nämlich nicht hören, also bitte lasst das, und keine weiteren  Kommentare hierzu, um Jesu Namen.

Wenn bei mir weiterhin keine Klarheit in  der Einstufung der Risiken bestehen sollte, dann wird die Sch* Kiste  einfach komplett nach EN 693 gebaut und fertig. Das ist meine derzeitige Erkenntnis nachdem ich die Normen und diesen Thread hier mir nochmal durchgelesen habe.


----------



## Knaller (13 April 2014)

Moin 
Ich finde deine Äußerungen schon stellen weise krass.
Du solltest bei Fragen diese genauer spezifizieren, dann kann man dir hier versuchen zu helfen. Es kommen immer nur zögerlich die Informationen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (13 April 2014)

Ich kann hier Knaller nur zustimmen.
Bring bitte detailiertere Beschreibungen und du bekommst auch richtige Antworten.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (15 April 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich finde deine Äußerungen schon stellen weise krass.


Möglich. Ich wollte halt ganz gerne die Diskussion auf sachlicher Ebene halten und persönliche Auseinandersetzungen vermeiden. Erfahrungsgemäß war der Moment gerade gekommen, wo das hätte ausarten können.


> Du solltest bei Fragen diese genauer spezifizieren, dann kann man dir  hier versuchen zu helfen. Es kommen immer nur zögerlich die  Informationen.


Ich bedauere, daß ich nicht sofort die vollständige Beschreibung des Problems geliefert habe. Ich habe kurzerhand angenommen, daß der Aufbau einer solch weitverbreiteten Maschine wie Brückenstanze allgemein bekannt wäre, insbeondere angesichts dessen daß diese Maschinen wohl in 1000er Stückzahlen produziert wurden (und werden) und nach wie vor in der Leder- und Kunststoffverarbeitung sich einer hohen Beliebtheit erfreuen. Ich werde hier gleich mal ein paar Fotos von der Anlage zum besseren Verständnis des Problems posten. Meine Einschätzung des Si-He-L ist nach wie vor "C", aber dazu werde noch ausführlich eine Begründung schreiben, vielleicht habe ich ja in der Tat etwas übersehen.

Beste Grüße

Draco


----------



## gerribaldi (16 April 2014)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> ...daß der Aufbau einer solch weitverbreiteten Maschine wie Brückenstanze allgemein bekannt wäre, insbeondere angesichts dessen daß diese Maschinen wohl in 1000er Stückzahlen produziert wurden (und werden) und nach wie vor in der Leder- und Kunststoffverarbeitung sich einer hohen Beliebtheit erfreuen.



Nicht jeder der hier mitliest und probiert zu helfen arbeitet in dieser Branche. Viele arbeiten in ganzen Industriebereichen, mit komplett andern Funktionsabläufen.....



> Ich werde hier gleich mal ein paar Fotos von der Anlage zum besseren Verständnis des Problems posten.


...ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte 

Gruß
gerribaldi


----------



## bike (16 April 2014)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Möglich. Ich wollte halt ganz gerne die Diskussion auf sachlicher Ebene halten und persönliche Auseinandersetzungen vermeiden. Erfahrungsgemäß war der Moment gerade gekommen, wo das hätte ausarten können.
> 
> Ich bedauere, daß ich nicht sofort die vollständige Beschreibung des Problems geliefert habe. Ich habe kurzerhand angenommen, daß der Aufbau einer solch weitverbreiteten Maschine wie Brückenstanze allgemein bekannt wäre, insbeondere angesichts dessen daß diese Maschinen wohl in 1000er Stückzahlen produziert wurden (und werden) und nach wie vor in der Leder- und Kunststoffverarbeitung sich einer hohen Beliebtheit erfreuen. Ich werde hier gleich mal ein paar Fotos von der Anlage zum besseren Verständnis des Problems posten. Meine Einschätzung des Si-He-L ist nach wie vor "C", aber dazu werde noch ausführlich eine Begründung schreiben, vielleicht habe ich ja in der Tat etwas übersehen.
> 
> ...



Willst du wirklich ein echte Disskussion abwürgen?
Dann musst du aufhören hier zu fragen.
Denn was dir Knaller und auch ich, dessen Beiträge zu dem Thema  gelöscht wurden , geschrieben haben passen nicht in dein Weltbild, doch das ist eben die Realität.


bike


----------



## Draco Malfoy (25 Mai 2014)

So, nach einer längeren Verschnaufpause und trotz unangenehmen  Beigeschmack wegen einiger streitsüchtiger Poster hier, möchte ich mich  zu den abgegebenen Statements und Vermutungen äußern und etwas  Bildmaterial anhängen.

Also, 1) der *Knaller*  hatte wohl bzgl. der Gebrauchsmöglichkeiten vom Ecodrive gar nicht so  unrecht. Das Ding ist irgendwie zu nichts in der Lage. Im keiner  Betriebsart kann er irgendeinen Motor ohne direkt angebauten Geber  verfahren. In meinem Versuch mit Momentenregelung drehte die Pumpe  entweder völlig durch oder ging unter Last in die Knie, und die  Asynchromaschine hat dabei auch den Drehmoment gar nicht aufgebracht  (was sie theoretisch bei 100% Drehmoment/Kraft Sollwert aber hätte tun  sollen). Jedenfalls war jeder Betrieb damit  unmöglich. Nun heißt es an  der Stelle neuer Umrichter, bzw. Aufbau von einem Steuerkreis über die  SPS mittels Geschwindigkeitsregelung.

2) Versuche, einen Resolver  aufzutreiben und den an der Asynchronmaschine anzubauen, habe ich  ebenfalls im Voraus aufgegeben. Zum einen ist Resolver ein seltener  Vogel unter den heutigen Gebern (Lieferzeiten - Wochen), und zum Anderen  steht in der Doku unter "Auswahl der Messysteme" daß des auch wiederum  nicht geht (Resolver ohne Feedbackspeicher angeblich nur mit  Synchronmotoren - hm, und WARUM zum Geier nicht auch mit Asynchronmaschienen ?? ). Die Liste an "Warum"s bei diesen Ecodrives ist irgendwie ziemlich  lang. Zu welcher auch immer etwas spezielleren Anwendung man greift, die  sind immer zu nix zu gebrauchen.

3) Bezüglich der Bewertung von  sicherheitstechnischen Aspekten bin ich mittlerweile vorsichtiger  geworden. Sehe es aber immer noch so, daß der Bediener sich nicht  ständig im Gefahrenbereich aufhält. Eigentlich tut er das gar nicht,  denn zum Einlegen der Ware ist der Brückenkopf ja zurückgefahren. Aber  möge der geneigte Leser die Bilder selbst angucken.

4) Freue mich auf eure Statements. Den User Bike bitte ich jedoch, hier nicht weiter zu schreiben.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Mai 2014)

Wenn du Asynchronmotoren von Hydraulikpumpen mit einem FU steuern willst, dann brauchst du die passende hydraulische Schaltung und / oder einen sehr "kräftigen" FU.
Ich hab hier einen 3kW-Asynchronmotor an einer mehrstufigen Pumpe. Es war aufgrund der speziellen Fahrweise / Umschaltung der Pumpenstufen  ein Umrichter mit 11kW notwendig.

Deine Sicherheitsbetrachtung teile ich immer noch nicht.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (25 Mai 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn du Asynchronmotoren von Hydraulikpumpen mit einem FU steuern willst, dann brauchst du die passende hydraulische Schaltung und / oder einen sehr "kräftigen" FU.
> Ich hab hier einen 3kW-Asynchronmotor an einer mehrstufigen Pumpe. Es war aufgrund der speziellen Fahrweise / Umschaltung der Pumpenstufen  ein Umrichter mit 11kW notwendig.


Erläutere diesen Punkt nochmal genauer bitte, wenn es geht. Woran liegt des bzw. wann frisst der Motor diese (Spitzenströme, nemehme ich mal an) bzw. Überkapazitätetn ? Ich hatte an der Pumpe die 200A Type vom Ecodrive. Das sollte doch unter allen wahrscheinlichen und unwahrscheinlichen Umständen für eine 11kW Pumpe ausreichen. Ich habe den Antrieb aber selbstverständlich nur als 11kW Antrieb eingebucht, also mit 24A Grenzstrom und irgendwie 22A Magnetisierungsstrom (so Sachen fragt der Ecodrive mich dann ab). Darüber hinaus hat er dann nochmal die Möglichkeit, 150% auf den Motor für die Spitzenlast zu geben.

Der Antrieb wurde teilweise beinahe kochend heiß, fuhr aber nicht ordnungsgemäß. Unter Last ging er in die Knie und drehte ansonsten durch. Ich nehme an, daß es mit der Spezifik der Momentenregelung zu tun hat, da der Umrichter den Antrieb hier quasi unter "Konstantstrom" setzt, der in %% ausgedrückt eben diesem Drehmoment/Kraft Sollwert entspricht. Jedenfalls kann man damit keine Hydraulik-Pumpe fahren. Ich hab jetzt einen 11kW Umrichter von Danfoss bestellt. Der ist für Pumpen und Lüftungsanlagen ausgelegt. Soll ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen, daß das net reicht ?




> Deine Sicherheitsbetrachtung teile ich immer noch nicht.


Kannst gerne auch dazu was schreiben!


----------



## Blockmove (25 Mai 2014)

Die übliche Leistungsangaben von Motoren bezieht sich auf Dauerbetrieb (100% ED).
Während der Fahrbewegung braucht Hydraulik wenig Energie beim Stanzen dafür umso mehr.
Im Gegensatz zum FU mit seiner 150% Überlast für 2s bringt das normale Netz eben wesentlich mehr.
Solange der Motor nicht über das Kippmoment fällt ist das auch kein Problem.
Ob dein 11kW Umrichter reicht ... lass dich überraschen.
Ich hätte vorher mal den Stromverlauf gemessen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Draco Malfoy (25 Mai 2014)

Des ist ein Dreieckmotor. Testweise lief er bei mir direkt vom Netzt  "nur" im Sternbetrieb, und stanzte dabei auch schon ganz ordentlich.  Wenn ich den im Stern belasse und am FU betreibe, dann hätte ich  gegenüber dem Dreieck eine "natürliche" Stromreserve von 10A (Im Stern  sind es ja nur etwa 14A) plus die besagten 150% Überlast, das ergibt  einen Spitzenstrom von 36A contra 14A im Normalbetrieb. Sollte erst mal  reichen, dann kann man den wenigstens im Stern betreiben.


----------

